# Lcd Installed



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

I have had the mount installed for well over a month and decided to test the LCD today. I was going to wait to post these until after the PNW Fall Rally but ...




























Its hard to tell with the 320x240 image but that is the PNW Fall Rally thread up there on the screen.


----------



## JimBo99 (Apr 25, 2006)

Really nice job BlueWedge!! I love screen teritory wherever and whenever.


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Is that the biggest one you could find?
















Looks great!


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Heck yea!!! That is one sweet mod!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Sweet mod 
Not that's a wide screen









Don


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Very nice BlueWedge!!

What size is your lcd wide screen?? We have a 20" widescreen, yours looks larger...







oh! I mean







lol


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

skippershe said:


> Very nice BlueWedge!!
> 
> What size is your lcd wide screen?? We have a 20" widescreen, yours looks larger...
> 
> ...


It is 26" widescreen 16:9 which is the same height as a regular 19" 4:3. You can read about it here HP LC2600N

We normally use it for our bedroom TV.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Nice Job looks good!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Scrib said:


> Is that the biggest one you could find?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was thinking the same thing. That is one big tv.
















Thor


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Guess he could have just put a 42 or 50' plasma right at the foot of the queen slide out. That would be really nice.


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Guess he could have just put a 42 or 50' plasma right at the foot of the queen slide out. That would be really nice.


What and loose the cabinet space !







Never

Don't make me pull out the TV viewing distance calculator again !


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

BlueWedge said:


> Guess he could have just put a 42 or 50' plasma right at the foot of the queen slide out. That would be really nice.


What and loose the cabinet space !







Never

Don't make me pull out the TV viewing distance calculator again !
[/quote]

LOL....


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Very nice David!









What time is the screening of 'RV' at the rally? Will you have popcorn?

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> Very nice David!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ya, you need to put a mount on the outside so you can watch on the patio.


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

Moosegut said:


> Very nice David!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ya, you need to put a mount on the outside so you can watch on the patio.
[/quote]

We have the popcorn. Didn't buy the DVD.

Maybe remove the outdoor kitchen, there should be enough space.







I could just bring the tabletop stand and use the picnic table.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Did you sell a kid to allow for the weight?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

BlueWedge said:


> Very nice David!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ya, you need to put a mount on the outside so you can watch on the patio.
[/quote]

We have the popcorn. Didn't buy the DVD.

Maybe remove the outdoor kitchen, there should be enough space.







I could just bring the tabletop stand and use the picnic table.








[/quote]

I'll bring my laptop and we can play RV for the kids...MOVIE NIGHT!!!


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Very nice David!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ya, you need to put a mount on the outside so you can watch on the patio.
[/quote]

We have the popcorn. Didn't buy the DVD.

Maybe remove the outdoor kitchen, there should be enough space.







I could just bring the tabletop stand and use the picnic table.








[/quote]

I'll bring my laptop and we can play RV for the kids...MOVIE NIGHT!!!
[/quote]

Sounds like a plan. I will bring the stand and I will also have our lappy. I will make sure I bring the correct cables for the LCD.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

BlueWedge said:


> Very nice David!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ya, you need to put a mount on the outside so you can watch on the patio.
[/quote]

We have the popcorn. Didn't buy the DVD.

Maybe remove the outdoor kitchen, there should be enough space.







I could just bring the tabletop stand and use the picnic table.








[/quote]

I'll bring my laptop and we can play RV for the kids...MOVIE NIGHT!!!
[/quote]

Sounds like a plan. I will bring the stand and I will also have our lappy. I will make sure I bring the correct cables for the LCD.
[/quote]

Sweet!!


----------



## Txcamper (Apr 3, 2006)

Is the LCD study enough to travel on the mount or does it need to be removed in transit?


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Txcamper said:


> Is the LCD study enough to travel on the mount or does it need to be removed in transit?


Some people travel with their's mounted. The mount I bought at Best Buy takes about 3 seconds to disconnect at one of the arms so I take mine off and lay it in a front bunk.

Scott


----------



## snsgraham (May 18, 2004)

Scott,
What is this "quick disconnect" tv mount you are refering to?

Scott


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Moosegut said:


> Is the LCD study enough to travel on the mount or does it need to be removed in transit?


Some people travel with their's mounted. The mount I bought at Best Buy takes about 3 seconds to disconnect at one of the arms so I take mine off and lay it in a front bunk.

Scott
[/quote]

I have seen those as well....are you happy with the bracket?

Thor


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Txcamper said:


> Is the LCD study enough to travel on the mount or does it need to be removed in transit?


While I can remove my LCD fairly quickly from the articulating arm/mount, I leave it attached during transit. All I do is rotate the unit into the tv shelve space and tighten the wing nuts. It has NEVER moved.

Dan


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Moosegut said:


> Is the LCD study enough to travel on the mount or does it need to be removed in transit?


Some people travel with their's mounted. The mount I bought at Best Buy takes about 3 seconds to disconnect at one of the arms so I take mine off and lay it in a front bunk.

Scott
[/quote]

Which one did you get from Best Buy? I bought 2 and I'm waiting for son Bill to see them and decide which is best. I got the Sanus/System Vision Mount and the AXSYS Universal Mount. I've also got the LCD and DVD player sitting here waiting!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

nonny said:


> Is the LCD study enough to travel on the mount or does it need to be removed in transit?


Some people travel with their's mounted. The mount I bought at Best Buy takes about 3 seconds to disconnect at one of the arms so I take mine off and lay it in a front bunk.

Scott
[/quote]

Which one did you get from Best Buy? I bought 2 and I'm waiting for son Bill to see them and decide which is best. I got the Sanus/System Vision Mount and the AXSYS Universal Mount. I've also got the LCD and DVD player sitting here waiting!
[/quote]
We bought our swing arm LCD mount at Best Buy as well. I believe it was around $130.00...works like a charm...just a mounting screw that you remove on the top to either add or remove the tv. We do remove the tv when travelling. I would hate to find it on the floor! lol


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

Question for those of you who added these LCD mounts to your OB's.

Did you have to add any additional bracing to the OB's television frame box for more support?

P.S.

This makes post #300 for me!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Mgonzo2u said:


> Question for those of you who added these LCD mounts to your OB's.
> 
> Did you have to add any additional bracing to the OB's television frame box for more support?
> 
> ...


Ours probably mounts differently than yours...it is mounted on the right side of the upper galley cabinet and reinforced with large washers on the inside for weight distribution.

Congrats on post #300!


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

That's how we anticipate mounting ours.


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

I haven't mounted mine yet. TV has the arm on the back but is still sitting on the TV stand.

I have to mount it before I put it away for the winter so it's ready to go!

Wayne


----------

